# Need Help To Get Start



## boradbhavesh (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi

:help::help::help::help:

I am new to this forum. I want to design 7.1(or more) home theater system but *don't know where to start :scratchhead:. *I have done some search and have found some info about different type of speakers. From what I have search I think there are two different types speaker, 2 way and 3 way. I want to design 3 way floor standing speaker. *Can any help me with this, where to start, what I need for this system.
*

:wave::wave::wave:Thanks everybody in advance.:wave::wave::wave:
Beebs


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack. I recommend checking out our DIY Speakers Forum:http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

boradbhavesh said:


> I think there are two different types speaker, 2 way and 3 way. I want to design 3 way floor standing speaker.


There's also 4 ways....



> Can any help me with this, where to start, what I need for this system.


Do you want to build or buy the system????


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

My two cents for what its worth. 

If you want to buy speakers give us a budget and youll get good answer. 

If you wanna build and have never built anything like that before then i would say read, read, read, and then try practicing something small before you build the actual speakers. Also dont take shortcuts on building take the time and do it right.

If you wanna buy and dont mind used check out audiogon.com, they have lots of good stuff for sale.


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

If you mean design your own speaker than STOP. 
Start with a budget, go from that the source is the most important. If you have low budget and do not think of upgrading later on than a component match is vital.


----------



## boradbhavesh (Aug 14, 2010)

salvasol said:


> There's also 4 ways....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to build or buy the system????


_"Do you want to build or buy the system????"_

I want to build the system. 

_"If you want to buy speakers give us a budget and youll get good answer."_

I am currently in Australia but the I want to build this system for my home in India and I am not sure about the speaker prices over in India but I think they will be cheaper than here and I was also thinking to get specific speakers I need from china once I know the exact specification of the speaker I need. At the end almost every thing comes from china and if you know the spec of your product it should be fine.


----------

